# Mavic CXP 33 alternatives ?



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been using these rims for years now. Have tried various box section rims (including ambrosio excellence and excellight, open SUP ceramics), but I still love the feel of my handbuilts using CXP33's - all of them on pre-2007 record or chorus OS hubs. 

The wheelsmith I use is of opinion that over past couple of years, the build quality of these rims has gone downhill and thus recommended I have them built using some NOS if I could find a source (I got lucky and picked up a pair of the old red anodized model). 

Can anyone recommend an alternative to this rim? Have been thinking perhaps the ambrosio balance might have same characteristics?


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

DT Swiss RR585, awesome rims and bullet proof. I have a pair laced to Hope Pro3 hubs. 32R and 28F.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I would also recommend having a look at Stan's rims, they're good in every way.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Velocity rims work for me. Not much else has.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Velocity DeepV*



bolo yeung said:


> I've been using these rims for years now. Have tried various box section rims (including ambrosio excellence and excellight, open SUP ceramics), but I still love the feel of my handbuilts using CXP33's - all of them on pre-2007 record or chorus OS hubs.
> 
> The wheelsmith I use is of opinion that over past couple of years, the build quality of these rims has gone downhill and thus recommended I have them built using some NOS if I could find a source (I got lucky and picked up a pair of the old red anodized model).
> 
> Can anyone recommend an alternative to this rim? Have been thinking perhaps the ambrosio balance might have same characteristics?


Velocity DeepV gets lots of votes, as do the DT rims. When your builder says the MAVIC rims have "gone downhill" does he offer any specifics?


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

We didn't really go into specifics.

For a couple of builds I'd sourced my own parts (Cxp33s and chorus hubs) and he just said he hoped that the rims I would supply were from older production runs as he'd stopped stocking mavic's recent batches of that rim due to a noticeable drop in quality (actually poor welds were mentioned)


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Which Stan's rims are road specific. Looked on the website but couldn't spot them (admittedly the screen on this phone is a little small)


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Stans road rim, the alpha, isnt even sort of similar, and they've had their (massive) share of problems. Its not a good option for someone using a rim like the cxp33. 

A good alternative is kinlins.. either the 270 or 300. They're not box rims, but similar weight and very high quality. The deep v's and DT 585's are very good as well, but you'll take a pretty good weight jump. A velocity aerohead is worth looking at as well.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I have both the Stans Alpha and the Mavic CXP33's.
To me the Stans looks like a lighter version of the CXP33.I also like the CXP 33 they're not the lightest. but they are light enough and ride well. 
I can't see there being any problem with the later Mavic's, if you like them as much as you say I would go with them. Stans vs CXP33?I don't really think the up side is worth the downside. The Stans have only 700 miles so the jury is still out on durability..
So far so good though.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The DT Swiss RR465 is another option worth considering. I have never had any issues with them.

The Alpha rim is good, but it is more of a lightweight rim and not in the same use category of a training rim like the CXP-33.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My builder recommended DT Swiss 465s for bulletproof wheels, and I've been very pleased with mine used mainly for commuting. There have been lots of anecdotal reports about declining quality control with Mavic rims. I've used Open Pros for years with no problems, but the last two sets that I bought developed cracks with less than 3 years of use.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Kinlin XR-300. I have two sets of these and they have been great. They have a good combination of strength, stiffness, lightweight, hole options, reasonable price and good looks.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Speaking of Open Pro rims, I too used to ride them without any issues. The last 2 I purchased both cracked at the eyelets withing 2 years of use, and I weigh 150 lbs and was riding 32 spokes.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Too much tension?*



andulong said:


> Speaking of Open Pro rims, I too used to ride them without any issues. The last 2 I purchased both cracked at the eyelets withing 2 years of use, and I weigh 150 lbs and was riding 32 spokes.


It sounds to me like the wheels were built with too much tension. It could be the rims, but over-tensioning will give the same results. I'm not really a fan of MAVIC but there are lots of people who have had no problems with the OP.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Another rim to consider is the HED Belgium C2. Lighter than the DT 585 and builds into a strong wheel.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Eric_H said:


> Another rim to consider is the HED Belgium C2. Lighter than the DT 585 and builds into a strong wheel.


I agree that the HED Belgium C2 is a very nice rim, but it costs quite a bit more than the other options. Also, they recently stopped selling the 20 hole rim. That is not an issue in this case, but if they stop selling other drillings it will make a rim replacement in the future a bigger hassle. Of course, any of the other rims mentioned may go out of production too, but I feel that there is less of a chance of that happening with the other rims.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> Another rim to consider is the HED Belgium C2. Lighter than the DT 585 and builds into a strong wheel.


could well be just what I'm after thanks. Never thought to look at HED products


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah interestingly HED might start to think it is not a great business plan to produce both aftermarket rims and wheelsets using more or less the same rims, if they start selling too many rims and the wheelset sales drop. I am sure their margins are much, much higher on the wheelsets!

I just took delivery of a new pair of HED C2 built on King R45 hubs, I am interested to see how the wide rim hype pans out. Haven't even had a chance to ride them yet as the weather has been outrageously lousy....


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a set of Cosmics from 2001 that use those rims. They're still going strong. I thought the back rim was falling apart (it wasn't in the end) and was looking at an Ambrosio rim as a possible replacement. I have no exp with their deep alu rims but, they look pretty and my old Ambrosio Excellence rims are pretty grand. 

FCS 35 / 28
http://www.ambrosiospa.com/site/portfolio-view/cerchi-coperture


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

TimV said:


> Kinlin XR-300. I have two sets of these and they have been great. They have a good combination of strength, stiffness, lightweight, hole options, reasonable price and good looks.


I just built up a set of Kinlin XR-300 wheels, originally I was going to go with Mavic, but I had heard the same quality woes and the Kinlins were cheaper. So anyhow gave them a shot and man They are awesome! The ride like a dream and have put a little over 100 miles on them and haven't needed to retrue them at all! I got them from Bikehubstore.com and can't believe how nice they have turned out to be.


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

Another vote here for the HED C2 rims. They are of similar shape (just wider) as the CXP33 and are very well made rims. Mine built up quickly and easily with no fighting over tension balance. I've heard that they've had issues with supply, but if you can get a set of them, I'd highly recommend them. I built mine to a White Industries hubs, and couldn't be happier with the set. They are expensive, but I was able to find them a bit cheaper at the time from treefortbikes I think. I have plenty of hard miles on them, both on and off road, and haven't touched them once. I weigh 147 and the wheels are built 24 front, 28 rear.

-Jeremy


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

You are right about difficulties sourcing these rims. Here in UK I can get hold of them in 28 hole only :S

I'm a 200lb rider and have always played it safe with 32h F & R Cxp33 or Excellight wheel builds.... Any opinions on that ?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm right at 200 and have ridden a set of 28h CXP-33's for years with no problems but I am easy on wheels. They are laced to DA hubs with DT 14-15 2x in front and 3x in back. When it's time to rebuild I will go the the HED rims. Same hubs but DT rev's in front. I have another set of 28h hubs with Velocity Fusion rims but I prefer the CXP's.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

Hard to say. I'm 214 and having been riding on handbuilt cxp 33's for 5 or six years now. I just put about 500 miles on a brand new set (32h w/ ultegra hubs) and they are as sturdy & tough as the others. I did however retire the others due to cracking around the eyelets, but they rode solid for three years.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

I've never had a problem with 32h/32h Cxp33's (or other 32h builds)... 

... Now questioning whether a 28h/28h would be as durable as above


----------



## gravitate (Nov 20, 2004)

Velocity Deep V has been a time-proven workhorse for me. Lighter than the bombproof CXP-30 and less expensive than the CXP-33. I swear Mavic dropped the CXP-30 because they lasted too long... I've never been a big fan of the CXP-33 although I wish they still made them in red.


----------

